# Circular Saw



## chslighttech (Jul 9, 2005)

I am looking at buying a circular saw. I have always had the need for one and I end up borrowing someones. So I thought it might be good to have my own. I was looking at the Dewalt ones. Like this one http://www.dewalt.com/us/products/tool_detail.asp?productID=2964
I dont want to spend over 150 dollars. I don't really want a framing saw either. So what good circular saws have any of you guys used and would recommend?[/code]


----------



## falcon (Jul 9, 2005)

i use that circular saw at work and it is a great saw. In high school our td bought the Ryobi cordless saw with laser guide. It is a nice saw, but the battery doesn't last that long. If you are looking for something that can stand up to alot of abuse, i recommend the anything dewalt, delta or porter cable. If you are looking for cordless, go with teh dewalt cordless set, which is a circular saw, jigsaw, drill, depending on the set, it can come with a reciprocating saw or a flashlight.


----------



## chslighttech (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a friend whos a carpenter that has a combo like that I think its this one http://www.dewalt.com/us/products/tool_detail.asp?productID=8216 It is really nice. But im just looking for a good corded circular that will last and not break down. Thanks for the advice Falcon.


----------



## falcon (Jul 9, 2005)

thast close to the set i was refering to, insted of a reciprocating saw, it is a jig saw. Its teh set I use for finishing carpentry when i dont' ahve any power in teh house. but htey circular saw you mentioned in your previous post would last quite a while. My friend has been using the same dewalt corded saw for about 10 years now for framing, and its still in very good condition. it is abused quite often, so as long as you don't throw it around and play catch with it, it will be an excellent choice


----------



## chslighttech (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks. I Think it will be a good choice for me. I always try to treat my tools with care anyways so it should not be a problem.


----------



## ship (Jul 10, 2005)

A worm drive circular saw has certain torque advantages over a more normal motor in direct linkage to blade type of saw.

Yea, you use a worm drive all day, (1/4" thick x 12" speed square is highly recommended as a technique for accurate cuts) and you grow some muscles, but the power is there in cutting anything.

I have a Skill worm drive and a 14.4v cordless DeWalt saw. Both normally have an abrasive fiber metal cutting blade on them. The worm drive cuts thru 1/4" plate like butter, and the DeWalt cordless cuts thru industrial padlocks four at a time before needing a fresh battery. Had them for years now and been very satisfied in wood and steel.

Remember that it's not just wood you will be cutting in your future, it's Sch. 40 pipe, Unistrut, threaded rod, stuck bolts and other things you will rip out your corded saw for, in addition to in having to use such a thing all day long, you will be as per fraiming carpender and not just occasional use. Think simple and go with Jiggsaw or Sawzall, think carpenter, and you are ever so much fraiming caprenter at the end of the day. In fact, many stage carpenters start out as such but in the end go for the money in housing carpenter. We know detail and finish effect. The same is still, if you use your corded hand saw, it had better be for a good reason. Given this, once you plug it in, it had at best be for a good reason, and often stay plugged in all day long. No less than a contractor.

For a tech person, the one that shows up with a contractor grade worm drive has the coolness factor - especially if they know how to use it and can use it one handed. Only if they know how to use it, but once you know how to, you use a panel/trim cutting baby saw or cordless for easy stuff and the worm drive for what you really need to cut. Once you go Worm Drive, you will never go back.

Yea, the balance is off what you are used to, and it's sheer power will have a bit of twist and jump to it once it starts, but the concept of any saw is center of gravity more close to the surface than away from it when at all possible. The Worm drive as opposed to home owner style is very close to the surface, has a huge amount of power for even green (fresh lumber) and it is in the end much more accurate.

Skil is well known for worm drive saws. DeWalt is also a good brand for a worm drive. As advertised, Porter Cable and Bosch also will have good lines but secondary ones. Milwaukee is in it's own mid range between the two. But worm drive is the specific key in buying one saw that will be that of your career saw and only corded saw, and that home owner grade that will work but bog down once you really need it.

On cordless, I was one of the first perhaps in the theater to own the 9.6v Makita cordless. Good for 3/4" lumber while on a ladder and not much else. The 14.4v DeWalt once introduced was a far cry above it. Oh' how the cordless if part of your 14.4v system has it's uses.

But still in your first corded saw, I was raised on the Craftsman (Royobi) built home owner saw just as most people. Once I built my first show with a worm drive, I never have gone back. There is no advantage of other than worm drive for corded saw.

If you have any faith in me, buy one of two - old or new model of the Skil Saw Worm drive - old or new. Get used to it's off balance as something that is of advantage in cutting as opposed to what you are used to. The power and new found accuracy is something way above normal saws in never going back.



In the end however since it's only words, I can only attest the fact that the worm drive I bought in about 1996 has never failed me and cuts thru anything including steel. Once used to it, yea it is heavy, and once I did have one chase me down a roof as I rolled off it, but I would never go back. Your hand belongs behind the motor/blade not well above it.

For sheer power, there is no sense in going anything less. You get used to the worm drive in weight and it will not be anything other than what you are used to.

Hope this message has the strong feelings of intent intended in getting the saw the contractors prefer - why do you think that is?


----------



## chslighttech (Jul 10, 2005)

Thaks ship. I thought worm drive saws were a little bit out of my price range. The way you explained it I think I should get one and it will be worth it. My friend has a DEwalt Worm drive. I will have to borrow it for a little bit and see if I like it.


----------



## ship (Jul 10, 2005)

I was intending to shorten my message but am glad it was of use in long form.

Once you get used to the feel of it, you will like it much better.

The old model of Skil is heavy but has more power. The DeWalt and newer model of Skil are lighter and you won't notice a torque difference. The DeWalt is probably lighter but just as good in quality. Have a look at the motor's amperage in comparing between the Skil Saw and DeWalt. Ask the contractor friend his impressions of the two brands also.

Also ask about the 1/4" thick (not lame 1/8" thick) speed square technique. The 1/8" thick speed square has problems with the saw jumping over it's edge. In using one it's much safer, easier to learn cutting with and faster in use. Once you get good at using one with this technique, you will be about as fast and accurate on it as with a chop saw.

Buy get advice on what blades to buy also. A good -expensive carbide tipped multi-purpose blade will be a good start, but depending upon what you cut or in what direction, different blade types can be of use. If your lumber store has what's called "trade a blade", it's very cost effective and often very good blades.




No this is not me.


----------



## MHSTech (Jul 23, 2005)

chslighttech said:


> So what good circular saws have any of you guys used and would recommend?[/code]


One that runs.


----------



## nate (Nov 22, 2005)

dewalt saws are good and i like delta too


----------

